

Apache Spark: GraphX Programming Guide - CrocodileStreet
https://spark.apache.org/docs/1.0.0/graphx-programming-guide.html

======
minimaxir
The Spark documentation for the machine-learning library MLlib is also pretty
good, albeit with fewer pretty diagrams:
[https://spark.apache.org/docs/1.0.0/mllib-
guide.html](https://spark.apache.org/docs/1.0.0/mllib-guide.html)

